# DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?



## tollhaus (4. Juli 2007)

hallo,

hab heute morgen n Angelrute verschickt, wie immer mit DPD weil es superpreiswert war. Es war ...
Nun hat DPD aber seit 1.7 die Paketklassen geändert, ähnlich wie Hermes und alle Pakete die jetzt länger wie 1,20 m sind kosten jetzt sagenhafte 13,00 Euro, egal wie schwer, bis zu 31,5 kg. Vorher mal gerade 4,10 Euro.
Da mußte ich leider jetzt in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 13,00 Euro auf den Tisch des Hauses legen.

Nun ist guter Rat teuer, wie und womit kann man jetzt noch preiswert Angelruten verschicken ?

Gewicht spielt bei DPD jetzt keine Rolle mehr, alle Pakete dürfen bis 31,5 kg haben.
Bis 50 cm Gurtmaß 4,00 Euro.
Bis 70 cm Gurtmaß 6,50 Euro.
Bis 90 cm Gurtmaß 9,00 Euro.
Alles darüber bis 3,00 m Gurtmaß 13,00 Euro.

Da hat DPD ordentlich zugelangt, muß ich sagen was ist.


----------



## fritte (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

der tipp kostet eigentlich ne kiste Bier.
Probier es mal mit illox.
Ich glaube knapp 8€
habe gerade geheseh, 8,50€ mit abholung.


----------



## sp!nner (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Jepp,wobei hier Versichert auch 12,50 oder so kostet...einfach auf deren Seite schauen. |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

13 EUR für ein Paket |bigeyes

Alter Schwede, ich kriege ne Kriese. Wollte grade eine Rute verschicken...


----------



## fritte (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Dann würde ich nicht zur Post gehen, da bekommst du wirklich angst.#q Ich glaube als ich letztes mal 2 Ruten weg schicken wollte, wollten die von mir 29€ haben bei einem Packet.
Da wundern die sich noch das die Leute abspringen. Naja packen wir noch die Telekom, und die Bahn dazu und der Sack ist perfekt zum draufhauen. Trifft man immer den richtigen. 
Ich finde die gro0en sollten endlich mal umdenken.


----------



## pike1984 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Eparcel verlangt bis 2m Länge versichert bis 500 Euro Warenwert 9,99€. Du meldest dich an und füllst dann online den Paketschein aus. Den nimmt der Herr/die Frau vom Abholservice dann mit und klebt ihn nur noch aufs Paket, fertig. Geld wird - bei mir zumindest- nachher abgebucht. Außerdem sind die seeehr  schnell(1-2 Tage). Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hi,

weiß jemand, wie das mit Iloxx genau funktioniert? Die wollen ja explizit einen quaderförmigen Versand, keine Röhre/ Rolle ... Wo gibt man das Paket ab?

Oder gibt es mittlerweile eine weitere, günstige Versandart für Rollen?

Danke,  DD


----------



## Der_Glücklose (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hi DozeyDragoN#h

Illox wurde bei mir immer direkt abgeholt, von GLS  Auftrag kannst du per Internet erteilen.
Du meintest doch sicher für Ruten, oder |kopfkrat:m


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Moin,

seit DPD sich den anderen Paketversendern angepasst hat, habe ich auch keine Ruten mehr verschickt. Früher konnte man mit DPD nach Gewicht z.B. eine komplette Norwegen-Ausrüstung zwischen 6,50 bis 8 EURO versenden, bis 1,75 m Länge.

Ich habe mich auch bei Illox angemeldet, bekomme auch hin und wieder von dort eine E-mail aber ich steige ehrlich gesagt nicht da bei den Bedingungen ganz durch; ich habe es also noch nicht ausprobiert. Angeblich kann man die Pakete auch bei der örtlichen Post abgeben, die erledigen die Formalitäten für Illox.

"Eparcel" wäre da noch eine Alternative, den Laden kenne ich aber überhaupt nicht?|kopfkrat


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................*

.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Oder gibt es mittlerweile eine weitere, günstige Versandart für Rollen?


Du meinst wahrscheinlich "runde Paketkörper" :q und deren beschränkte Annahme, richtig?

Bei Angel-Rollen = kleine Kartons gehts bei mir immer zu Hermes, funzt gut.

Wenn das so weitergeht mit exorbitanten Aufschlägen für Langgut, dann werden mittlere Angelruten mit Tlg.>120cm bald unverkäuflich bei privat an privat und diesem Anteil werden. Eine Rute für 20 EUR und 15 EUR Versand drauf? 
Also eher was für den Flohmarkt oder Direktverkauf bei einem Meeting.

Nur bei den sehr hochpreisigen und auch gebraucht so bewerteten spielt es eine untergeordnete Frage. Wer aber z.B. seine Rute zur Reparatur/Umbau/Analyse etc. schicken möchte, und dafür z.B. 2x15 EUR alleine an Versand hinlegen soll?


----------



## utzel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, wie das mit Iloxx genau funktioniert? Die wollen ja explizit einen quaderförmigen Versand, keine Röhre/ Rolle ... Wo gibt man das Paket ab?
> 
> ...


Ich habe erst letzte Woche eine Rute, verpackt in einem 1,80m langen Abflussrohr, per iloxx verschickt.
Abgeholt hat das Paket GLS. 
Bezahlt habe ich 8,50€ (wird abgebucht) und ging alles problemlos.
Der Empfänger hat das Paket schon am nächsten Tag erhalten.


----------



## silvio323 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo DozeyDragoN,

mit iloxx das funktioniert folgendermaßen:

Du musst die Rute(n) in einen quaderförmigen Karton verpacken. Wenn Du keinen so großen/langen Karton hast, baust du einfach aus 2 Einen.

Dann gehst Du zu iloxx.de, meldest Dich an, erteilst Online den Auftrag (u.a. Adresse von Absender, Empfänger, Paketmaße angeben).  
Danach  bekommst Du die Daten per E-Mail zugesandt, im Anhang der Mail befindet sich der Paket"aufkleber", welcher auszudrucken und am Paket anzubringen ist.

Innerhalb von 2 Tagen wird das Paket bei Dir, vermutlich mit GLS, abgeholt.

Habe vor kurzem per iloxx ne Rute verschickt und klappte problemlos.  Kosten 8,50 Euro ohne Versicherung, die kannst Du aber extra abschliessen, kostet etwa 1 E pro 100 E Warenwert. Das sollte man vorher aber nochmal genauer auf der iloxx HP nachlesen.

Wie gesagt, bei mir klappte das problemlos. Paket war etwa 200x20x20 cm groß und einen günstigeren Versandweg hatte ich nicht gefunden.

Hoffe, konnte Dir etwas helfen. 


Gruß Silvio


----------



## toluma (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Illox kann sehr gut funktionieren.....

aber ich habe negative erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, überraschend für mich war das ich bei einem Paket mit 150cm länge zusätzlich zu den 8,50 euro nochmals 15,00 euro zahlen musste. 

Illox begründete dies damit das beim ertsen Versuch der Empfänger nicht anwesend war und er zwi mal angefahren werden musste.

Steht auch so irgendwie in den AGB. Meiner Meinung nur bedingt zu empfehlen.

13 Euro sind zwar happig aber im Vergleich zu anderen noch guenstig.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## arno (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Moin!
Das liegt zum Teil an E-bay und den anderen Onlinegeschäften!
Da haben die Postzusteller gemerkt, das da richtig die Post abgeht!
Und nun wollen sie damit den schnellen Euro ( die schnelle Mark klang irgendwie besser)verdienen!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



toluma schrieb:


> aber ich habe negative erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, überraschend für mich war das ich bei einem Paket mit 150cm länge zusätzlich zu den 8,50 euro nochmals 15,00 euro zahlen musste.
> 
> Illox begründete dies damit das beim ertsen Versuch der Empfänger nicht anwesend war und er zwi mal angefahren werden musste.



oha ... das ist ne Grund für mich es bei denen nicht auszuprobieren |uhoh:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



> HD4ever schrieb:
> 
> 
> > oha ... das ist ne Grund für mich es bei denen nicht auszuprobieren |uhoh:


Jo, alles gut und schön, aber dann muss es für die "Rutenverschicker" eine akzeptable Alternative geben!

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
....................

.


----------



## Fishaholic (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich hatte im Sommer mal ne Rute mit GLS verschickt. War in ner normalen Pappröhre verpackt und hat mich ca 13€ gekostet. Lief alles wunderbar.
mfg
Steffen


----------



## cassn (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Eparcel liest sich aber auch nicht so gut. 9,99€ Versand bis 500€ gegen Verlust versichert. 2,5€ Aufpreis für Beschädigung. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe nur jeweils 1 Versuch für Abholung und Zustellung. Was passiert bei mehr Versuchen, wieder 9,99€?
Und es klang so als würde bei einer Röhrenform nochmals ein Aufschlag erfolgen(9€???).
Wo soll ich denn Quaderförmige Packete her bekommen für Ruten? Hab mir extra schon so stabile Abflussrohre besorgt!


----------



## Fishaholic (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

es gibt Kabelkanäle, -schächte die recht leicht und günstig sind. Die sollten als Quaderförmige Verpackungen taugen. Die Enden einschneiden, erhitzen, hochbiegen und mit Klebeband abdichten und fixieren.

MFG
Steffen


----------



## knutemann (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Brauch mal aktuelle Erfahrungen. Muss bei Iloxx unbedingt beim Rutenversand eine quaderförmige Verpackung genommen werden od. funzt das auch in einer stabilen runden Pappröhre#c


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo

Eigentlich sollen die verpackungen eckig sein.

Die haben bei mir aber schon alles mitgenommen.
Und wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, dann machst du an der röhre einfach am ende einen rechteckigen karton ran und schon ist alles ok.:vik:

grüsse
henning


----------



## honeybee (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Also bei den Maßen L 150x B20 xH20 und einem Gewicht von 2Kg kostet der DPD hier immer noch 7,20Euro
Und bei den Maßen L 175x B20 xH20 und einem Gewicht von  3kg kostet es auch nur 7,20Euro

Erst ab 4kg sind es dann 9,55Euro (bei der 150iger Variante)

Einfach mal HIER probieren


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Die konkreten Versandkosten bei DPD:

Grösse S (max 35cm) 3,99€
Grösse M (max 47cm) 5,82€
Grösse L (max 55cm) 8,91€
Grösse XL(max 175cm) 11,89€
Es zählt die jeweils längste Seite des Paketes und es ist alles versicherter Versand.Die Höhe der vericherung ist 520€.
das waren die nationalen Preise ohne den Inselzuschlag,welcher nochmals 9,52€ beträgt.
Dies waren alles Preise welche im DPD-Shop bei Metro erzielt werden.
Iloxx ist bei Rutenversand momentan der preiswerteste mit 8,50€ und auch bei Ruten von mehr als 2,00m. 
DPD ist zwar teurer geworden aber es ist immernoch deutlich billiger als DHL wo ab 120cm ein Sperrgutzuschlag von 20€ erhoben wird,also eine normale Rute welche bei DPD 11,89€ kostet dort 26,90€ fällig werden.


----------



## honeybee (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Die konkreten Versandkosten bei DPD:
> Grösse S (max 35cm) 3,99€
> Grösse M (max 47cm) 5,82€
> Grösse L (max 55cm) 8,91€
> ...



Na dann schau mal mein Posting weiter oben an und nutze den DPD Online Service.


----------



## trixi-v-h (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Wurde eingestellt während ich meins geschrieben habe. Meine Daten sind aber die Shop Preise bei Metro. Die online Zahlen gefallen mir da schon besser und werde das wohl auch nutzen. Danke!!!!!


----------



## honeybee (6. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Wurde eingestellt während ich meins geschrieben habe. Meine Daten sind aber die Shop Preise bei Metro. Die online Zahlen gefallen mir da schon besser und werde das wohl auch nutzen. Danke!!!!!



Nix zu danken #h

Die Preise können aber von Depot zu Depot variieren. Teste das einfach mal aus bis zur Produktsuche. Ist zwar etwas Tipperei, weil Du alle Adressdaten eingeben musst.......

Die Sendungen werden dann bei einem Zuhause, beim Nachbarn etc. abgeholt. Je nach dem, was man für eine Abholadresse angibt.

Am nächsten Tag ist der Betrag dann bereits von Konto abgebucht.


----------



## knutemann (7. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Besten Dank für die Antworten#6


----------



## feedex (7. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich kann da nur Posttip.de  empfehlen!

Da kann man das Paket genau auf den Zentimeter bzw. das Gramm berechnen lassen und bekommt den günstigsten Anbieter inkl. dessen nächster Filiale ausgeworfen.
Zu meinen aktiveren ebay-Zeiten bin ich immer sehr gut damit gefahren.

btw....von GLS kann ich nur abraten.
Die haben mir mehr als eine "reduzierte" Bewertung eingebracht. 
Keine Auslieferung, keine Benachrichtigung des Kunden bei Nichtantreffen, statt wiederholter Zustellung wird dem Kunden auferlegt 80 km ins nächste GLS-Depot zu fahren. Das könnte ich ellenlang fortsetzen!


----------



## trixi-v-h (7. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Das mit GLS kann ich leider auch nur bestätigen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt GLS bei uns die Packete auch bei Nachbarn ab und versucht auch noch ein zweites mal zuzustellen. Erst danach muss man das dann abholen...

Der DPD Online Tip ist übrigens Gold wert!
Danke Jana! 

flo #h

PS: Ich fände das fast sinnvoll den Thread oben festzutackern um dieses wichtige Thema nicht zu verlieren und immer auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben! #6


----------



## utzel (7. März 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



knutemann schrieb:


> Brauch mal aktuelle Erfahrungen. Muss bei Iloxx unbedingt beim Rutenversand eine quaderförmige Verpackung genommen werden od. funzt das auch in einer stabilen runden Pappröhre#c


 
Ich habe bis jetzt nur in Papp-Röhren verschickt.
Abgeholt hat die Sendung GLS und den Fahrer hat das nie interessiert.

Ansonsten hatte ich mit GLS nur gute Erfahrungen bisher.
Die Versandzeit innerhalb Deutschlands war immer ein Tag und nach Belgien waren es nur 2 Tage.
Falls ich oder ein Nachbar die Sendung mal nicht annehmen konnte habe ich dort angerufen und denen mitgeteilt wo sie das Paket am nächsten Tag abgeben sollen.
Auch das hat dann geklappt.


----------



## pike1984 (1. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo! Habe gerade Janas Link genutzt und dann kam nach der Adresseingabe folgende Meldung:
 		     			 			 			 			Das für die gewählte Postleitzahl zuständige Depot wird von dieser Plattform derzeit nicht unterstützt.
Find ich einen ziemlichen Witz. Muss es jetz wohl im Shop abgeben. Haben die da dieselben Preise oder werd ich jetz draufzahlen?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich werde mit GLS auch nichts mehr versenden. Ich hab letzte Woche was erlebt, da ziehts einem die Schuhe aus.

Mein bei Ebay erworbener Schirm (siehe den "Was ich gekauft habe" - Thread) kam mit GLS.

Ich sitz auf der Terasse, sehe das GLS Auto kommen, freue mich auf meinen Schirm, ziehe mir ein paar Gartenschlappen an und denke, mich tritt ein Pferd.

Vollbremsung vor dem Gartentor, der Fahrer springt aus dem Auto, wirft mir einen Zettel in den Briefkasten, springt zurück ins Auto und weg war er.

Das ganze ging schneller über die Bühne, als ich mir die Schlappen an die Füße ziehen konnte.

Ich fand dann im Briefkasten den üblichen Schein, dass man mich nicht angetroffen hätte und es erneut versuchen würde.

Ich war in dem Moment so baff, dass ich gar nicht wusste, was ich machen sollte.

Also bin ich rein, hab mir das telefon geschnappt und hab bei der Service-Nummer angerufen. Und dann musste ich mir auch noch anhören, ob ich den Menschen am anderen Ende der Telefonleitung auf den Arm würde nehmen wollen.

Sowas käme nie vor, sowas gäbs ja gar nicht. usw.

Ich durfte also auf den nächsten Tag warten.


----------



## feedex (1. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Dann bin ich also nicht der Einzige mit solchen Erfahrungen!

Mir ist es ähnlich gegangen...nur das ich den Gutesten nicht gehört habe. 

Auf Nachfrage beim Verkäufer kam heraus, das die Lieferung als unzustellbar zurückging. 
Der Verkäufer hat die Lieferung am dritten Tag zurück erhalten.
GLS hat also 3 Tage benötigt, um:
1. das Paket von der Annahmestelle zum Verteilungszentrum zu befördern
2. mich einmal nicht anzutreffen
3. mich noch einmal nicht anzutreffen
4. und noch einmal nicht anzutreffen
5. und das Paket wieder zum Verkäufer zu befördern

Das ist - logistisch wie zeitlich - eine echte Meisterleistung!

Anzumerken ist noch, das ich nicht eine Mitteilung erhalten habe und an allen fraglichen 3 Tagen krank zu Hause war. 

Das war nur die bislang ärgerlichste Kapriole von diesem Deppendienst. Obwohl...Dienst kann man nicht sagen, dass ist zu nahe am Begriff "Dienstleistung". Und davon haben die definitiv gar keine Ahnung!

Nett ist z.B. auch der gern gewagte Versuch nach der ersten (angeblichen) Zustellung darauf zu bestehen, man solle das Paket im Verteilerzentrum abholen. Das ist bei uns 80 km entfernt. Hallo???

Das ist aber nicht nur bei Privatleuten der Fall.
Ich bin Einkäufer und schlage mich tagtäglich mit dem Thema herum. 
Mittlerweile gebe ich allen Auftragnehmern die klare Auflage, nicht mit GLS zu liefern.

Da bekommt teils wirklich interessante Ausflüchte zu hören!
So habe ich z.B. von GLS erfahren, dass unsere Warenannahme am Freitag nicht geöffnet sei und sie uns deswegen generell an diesem Tag nicht anfahren.
Das war mir neu, unserer Warenannahme ebenso.
(mit anderen Worten: Freitags definitiv durchgehend erreichbar!)

*Mein Fazit: GLS - NEIN DANKE!*
(streiche "DANKE")


----------



## -Mirage- (2. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Habe das gleiche aber auch mit DHL erlebt. Mittags den Postwagen im Fenster gesehen (1.OG). Also ab in den Flur, Schlappen angezogen und ab, runter zum Briefkasten. Dort angekommen, war der Postman schon weg. Ein Blick in den Briefkasten und was sehe ich? Neben ein paar Briefen 'ne orangene Postkarte "Leider konnten wir die Sendung nicht zustellen....bla,bla,bla.....können abholen, jedoch nicht vor morgen"!

Hä!?! Wie bitte!?!


Am nächsten Tag in die örtliche Postfiliale (zusammen mit einer Metzgerei und Bäckerei) hereinspaziert und gefragt, was das denn soll.
Antwort: Sowas ist üblich. Damit nicht extra ein Paketfahrer beschäftigt wird, der die Pakete ausfährt, werden diese in der Filiale gelagert und der Postbote teilt nur die Kärtchen zur Abholung aus. Da vormittags eh die meisten Pakete zurückkommen, weil Empfänger arbeitet/nicht daheim ist. Wird angeblich in vielen kleinen Ortschaften (bei uns 2600 Einwohner) so gehandhabt.

Na ja, das zum Thema Zustellungspflicht.....


mfG -Mirage-


----------



## feedex (7. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Zu meinem vorherigen Post muss ich noch etwas nachtragen, so fair will ich schließlich sein:

Entgegen meiner bitte ist mir eine Rute doch per GLS zugesandt worden.
Allerdings hat zwischenzeitlich hier ein GLS-Versandstelle eröffnet und die Abholung der hinterlegten Lieferung war problemlos.

Allerdings befindet sich diese Versandstelle in einem Dessous- und Damenunterwäschegeschäft.....es war dann doch etwas seltsam meine neue Skeletor zwischen Strapsen und Strings zu sehen!
|kopfkrat

Wie dem auch sei, GLS hat bei dieser Gelegenheit relativ sauber gearbeitet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Wo ist denn das? Dann muss ich mir doch mal was mit GLS schicken lassen... :m


----------



## feedex (7. April 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das? Dann muss ich mir doch mal was mit GLS schicken lassen... :m



Fa. Hinkel in der Bahnhofsstraße, direkt gegenüber vom Ehmer an der Kreuzung.

Die stellen die Lieferung direkt zwischen das Wäschegedöns....da wird die Wartezeit nicht lang!


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo,

ich möchte gern eine Rute versenden (1,66m) 

habt ihr mit DPD erfahrungen? stimmt das mit den 13,- € bei denen?

Danke!


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich hab solche Ruten neulich bei DPD für 3,80€ verschickt! Habs allerdings direkt im Paketshop abgegeben. Der Preis gilt für ein maximales Gurtmaß von 300cm (größte Länge+2xHöhe+2xBreite), Maximallänge von 175cm und Gewicht bis 2kg. Von 2-5kg kostet es dann 5,60€. Du solltest aber eine eckige Verpackung nehmen, eine runde kostet 1, 2 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

naja ich hab grade mit dpd teleniert (nen shop in meiner nähe), habe ihm gesagt das ist ne angelrute mit ner länge von 1,70m und das packet ist dann noch 15x15cm - 13,- € war seine antwort...

3,80? bist du dir sicher das es dpd war? die fange wohl erst ab 4 euro an??


----------



## Khaane (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Als Alternative bietet sich ILoxx an.

Da kostet ein Paket 160x40x30cm knapp 8,80 €.

Das Paket wird abgeholt und verschickt von GLS, insgesamt ein absolutes Schnäppchen


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



fjordbutt schrieb:


> naja ich hab grade mit dpd teleniert (nen shop in meiner nähe), habe ihm gesagt das ist ne angelrute mit ner länge von 1,70m und das packet ist dann noch 15x15cm - 13,- € war seine antwort...
> 
> 3,80? bist du dir sicher das es dpd war? die fange wohl erst ab 4 euro an??



Jep, war auch sehr erstaunt. Hab aber die Preisliste von der netten Frau mitbekommen und das auch grad nochmal nachgeschlagen. Stimmt schon so. #6


----------



## fjordbutt (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Als Alternative bietet sich ILoxx an.
> 
> Da kostet ein Paket 160x40x30cm knapp 8,80 €.
> 
> Das Paket wird abgeholt und verschickt von GLS, insgesamt ein absolutes Schnäppchen



hey das hab ich ja jetzt erst gelesen, danke für den tip


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Achtung:

Iloxx Versand kann mit erheblichen Folgekosten verbunden sein.
Anders als Paketversender, die bis drei Mal anfahren, kommt Iloxx nur ein Mal. Wenn dann der Versender oder Empfänger nicht da ist, kann es nachträglich richtig teuer werden.
Siehe bei Iloxx unter "*Leerfahrt*".


Zweiter Punkt:
Iloxx ist bei dem Billigpaket NICHT versichert.
Siehe dazu hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100125&page=2


.


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Bitte vorher informieren, bevor du hier irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten verbreitest.

Na klar musst du für Leerfahrten aufkommen, aber nur wenn du Möbel, Autos und ähnlich große Artikel verschickst.
(über Speditionen)

Bei normaler Paketware die über normale Dienste läuft, sind 3 Zustellversuche im Preis enthalten.

Die Transportversicherung kostet 80 Cent pro 100 € Wert.

Eine normale Rute kann man somit locker für 9,50 € verschicken.#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Es stimmt leider nicht, was du zum ersten Punkt schreibst.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Hatte ich oben schon verlinkt. Brauchtest du also nicht noch mal zu wiederholen.


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es stimmt leider nicht, was du zum ersten Punkt schreibst.
> 
> Zum zweiten Punkt: Hatte ich oben schon verlinkt.


 

Die Versandversicherung ist klar, das mit der Leerfahrt kann ich leider jetzt nicht nachprüfen, da Iloxx nur Mo-Fr telefonisch erreichbar ist.

Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass die Leerfahrtklausel nur für Speditionsgüter gilt. Ist ja auch logisch, dass ein LKW nicht für lau 3 Zustellversuche unternimmt.

Die normalen Pakete werden mit GLS verschickt, dabei bleiben die Pakete einfach bis zum nächsten Werktag im Lieferfahrzeug und werden neu angefahren.

Denke nicht, dass sich da jmd. extra die Mühe macht, diese auszuladen, neu zu scannen, Iloxx kontaktiert und auf eine Rückantwort seitens des Kunden wartet.

Aber wenn du einen konkreten Link hast, wo genau steht, dass sich die Klausel auch auf "normale" Paketware bezieht, dann wäre ich dir dankbar.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Bitte vorher informieren, bevor du hier irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten verbreitest.
> 
> Na klar musst du für Leerfahrten aufkommen, aber nur wenn du Möbel, Autos und ähnlich große Artikel verschickst.
> (über Speditionen)
> ...







Khaane schrieb:


> Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass die Leerfahrtklausel nur für Speditionsgüter gilt. Ist ja auch logisch, dass ein LKW nicht für lau 3 Zustellversuche unternimmt.
> 
> Aber wenn du einen konkreten Link hast, wo genau steht, dass sich die Klausel auch auf "normale" Paketware bezieht, dann wäre ich dir dankbar.




Ne ne, du musst einen konkreten Link beibringen, wo steht, dass sich die Leerfahrten nur auf Speditionsgüter beziehen.


http://www.illoxx.de/websupport/faq/faqsuche.asp?sid=34&uid=0&katid=5&frageid=11&txtSuche=&sucheKatID=

"
Was versteht man unter einer Leerfahrt?

Eine Leerfahrt ist eine vergebliche Anfahrt zur Abhol- bzw. Lieferadresse. Eine Leerfahrt kann entstehen, wenn während des Abhol- bzw. Zustellzeitraums niemand angetroffen wird, sodass der Fahrer unverrichteter Dinge wieder fahren muss. Zudem kann eine Leerfahrt entstehen, wenn die Ware noch nicht zur Abholung bereit steht, z.B. wenn sie nicht transportsicher verpackt ist oder nicht ebenerdig bereit steht. Eine Leerfahrt wird iloxx vom Dienstleister in Rechnung gestellt und an den Auftraggeber weiterbelastet. Die Kosten hierfür liegen bei circa 15,00 EUR netto. 
"

Da steht nichts von Speditionsgütern.


Hilfreich:
http://www.google.de/search?q=iloxx+leerfahrt


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Also bei Google findet man lediglich Reklamationen bei Surfbrettern, Antiquitäten und ähnlich großen Paketen die über Schenker versendet werden. (Speditionsware)

Das beste ist, wenn man einfach Montag direkt dort anruft und sich erkundigt, ob die Leerfahrt eben für normale Pakete auch gilt.

Ich selbst habe früher relativ viel mit Iloxx verschickt und musste bis dato keine Zuschläge zahlen. (Paketware)


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich versende Geräte bis 35cm und über 1,20m nur über DPD. Sind die praktischsten einfach in einen der vielen Paketshops und fertig und nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sehr zuverlässig und schnell. Iloxx habe ich auch probiert und werde es nicht wieder tun. Auf den ersten Blick super preiswert vor allem bei langen Artikeln aber dann. Viele versteckte Nebenkosten wie zum Beispiel die Versandversicherung. Bei der Auslieferung auch extrem unzuverlässig.Unterm Strich ist DPD trotz der Tarifänderung noch einer der besten Paketzusteller.


----------



## Khaane (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Was kostet denn der Paketversand über die DPD nach der Tarifänderung?


----------



## pike1984 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich hab hier die Preisliste von DPD (gültig ab 1.4.2008) und hab selbst vor ner Weile 3 Ruten im Paketshop in Freising für je 3,80 Euro verschickt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das deutschlandweit paketshopabhängig so unterschiedlich sein wird.
http://www.dpd.net/index.php?id=50756


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

@ Pike:
Danke für den Hinweis!
Da hat sich einiges bei DPD getan.
Sie haben scheinbar gemerkt, dass die Umstellung auf die gleiche Größen- /Gewichtspreispolitik wie der Wettbewerb nichts bringt und sich die Aufträge auf alle Wettbewerber gleichmäßig verteilen. Wie dumm muss man auch sein, eine Marktnische einfach aufzugeben?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier die Preisliste von DPD (gültig ab 1.4.2008) und hab selbst vor ner Weile 3 Ruten im Paketshop in Freising für je 3,80 Euro verschickt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das deutschlandweit paketshopabhängig so unterschiedlich sein wird.
> http://www.dpd.net/index.php?id=50756


Hammersache :vik:, danke!

Dann lassen sich jetzt Ruten ja doch mal akzeptabel verschicken, günstige überhaupt verkaufen, und ja einige vlt. sogar mal für einen Test tauschen.


----------



## pike1984 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Kein Thema, man hilft wo man kann. ;-)


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Habe heute leider die Erfahrung machen dürfen dass es grosse Unterschiede zwischen den DPD-Shops gibt und das in einem Umkreis von 20km. Wo ich hauptsächlich meine Ruten und Kleinpakete abgegeben(Metro) habe gab es die Preise nach Grösse. Heute habe ich mal einen anderen Shop(Tankstelle) getestet und da wird nach Gewicht abgerechnet. Bei Langen Artikeln natürlich eine grosse Ersparnis aber die kleinen Pakete deutlich teurer. Ich empfehle euch vorher informieren welche Abrechnung die machen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Unfassbar! Das heisst die halten sich dann nicht an die Preisliste, die pike1984 hier eingestellt hat?

Dürfen die das überhaupt? 

Ah ja: "Die Preise von DPD Paket-Shops in Filialen deutschlandweit operierender Unternehmensketten können von den oben genannten Preisen abweichen."


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Moin,

wo kann man man denn nun die langen Ruten-Kartons nach Gewicht und nicht nach Packmaß mit DPD versenden - vielleicht könntet Ihr mal die Filialen der Deutschlandweit operierenden Unternehmen benennen?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## trixi-v-h (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

@ karauschenjäger
das Beste wird sein auf der Homepage von DPD die entsprechenden Paket-Shops in deiner Nähe raussuchen und mal telefonisch nachfragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Da muss ich ja meinen Shop in der Nähe auch erstmal interviewen gehn, schade schon wieder kuddelmuddel.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Bei DPD kommt es auf das Depot an zu dem man gehört bzw. zu welchem der Paket-Shop gehört... Das kann unter Umständen sehr unterschiedlich sein 

http://www.dpd.net/index.php?id=44520

Hier kann man seine Postleitzahl eingeben und bekommt dann die Preise genannt und ob es nach Paketgröße oder nach Gurtmaß geht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Alternativ geht auch der Onlineversand... das paket wird dann zu Hause abgeholt:

http://www.dpd-onlineversand.de/bin/gostart;jsessionid=3EFBBFA2DDBA9DA6D48C92F70FD0D44E

Diesen Link hatte Jana (Honeybee) schon mal gepostet, ich habe es ausprobiert und es hat geklappt, allerdings kostet ein solch langes paket dann knappe 8 Euro... Was im Gegensatz zu GLS mit 15,30 Euro sehr günstig ist.

Man erteilt DPD Einzugsermächtigung in diesem Fall.

Um über obigen Link die Preise rauszufinden, muß man aber zu Testzwecken mal alle Felder ausfüllen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Danke #6, hab mal gleich nachgeschaut, werde aber lieber nochmal live fragen. 


```
Preise für Classic-Service*
Preisklasse | Größe (kürzeste + längste Seite) 	| Preis
S 	         < 50 cm 	  4,00 €
M 	         < 70 cm 	  6,50 €
L          	 < 90 cm 	  9,00 €
XL               < max. Gurtmaß   13,00 €
```
Da hieße dann aber 13 EUR fürs Langpaket |rolleyes, wie früher schon mal.

MIt dem Abhollink kostet ein Paket 170x20x20cm von 3kg dann nur 7,20 €


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

@Det:
Wenn Dein Paketshop diese Versandart anbietet, ist es so, dann solltest Du lieber auf den onlineversand zurückgreifen, das kostet das Paket dann 7,20 Euro, hab es gerade selbst nochmal durchgespielt #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ha, bist Du zum selben Ergebnis gekommen.  

Mit dem Preis kann man ja leben, muß ich schließlich *vor* einem Rutenverkauf wissen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Bei mir gibt es DPD auch nur zu den alten Preisen.

@ Khaane: Was ist denn aus dem Telefongespräch geworden?


----------



## Khaane (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es DPD auch nur zu den alten Preisen.
> 
> @ Khaane: Was ist denn aus dem Telefongespräch geworden?


 

Habs ja total vergessen, so ich hab jetzt gerade angerufen.

Ergebnis: Leerfahrtzuschläge fallen wie bereits erwähnt nur bei Speditionssendungen an, bei dem Standardpaketversender GLS sind 3 Zustellversuche im Preis enthalten. Hab extra nachgefragt. 

Dann haben wir jetzt 2 günstige Alternativen, entweder wenn ein DPD-Paketshop zu alten Konditionen vorhanden dann dort oder eben über Iloxx.:vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Khaane: Im Netz findest du viele Berichte, wo normale Paketkunden Leerfahrtzuschläge bezahlen mussten. Du wurdest scheinbar bewusst belogen.

Mal ne Sache zu DPD: Wenn die Abholen, bekommt man nicht wie bei anderen Unternehmen eine Durchschrift oder Aufkleber für den Beweis der erfolgten Abholung, sondern gar nichts. 
Der Fahrer nimmt das Paket und haut ab.

Ich habe ihn dann noch auf dem Bestellauftrag, den ich ausgedruckt hatte, unterschreiben lassen, obwohl das so nicht vorgesehen ist. Nur, was hat man da mit der Unterschrift in der Hand? Nichts! Kann man nicht mal lesen.
In Prinzip kann der Fahrer mit den Paketen machen was er will!
So werde ich DPD nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## senner (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

brings in einen dpd paket shop. dort bekommst du nen durchdruck mit allen daten + unterschrift und den kassenzettel mit tracking id..mehr geht nu wirklich nicht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Danke. Das ist mir bekannt, ändert jedoch nichts an der Vorgehensweise wenn DPD abholt.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo.
Muss den Thread mal wieder schubsen.

Wollte bisschen Angelkram loswerden, u.a. auch ein paar Ruten.

Wo versendet man denn nun am Besten?

Illox ist günstig, stellt aber nur 1x zu, danach 15 Euro für die zweite Zustellung.
DPD für 13 Euro sieht noch am vernüftigsten aus (3x Zustellung inklusive).
DPD Online Buchung für ~6 Euro (lt. Rechner) inkl. Abholung vor der Tür, Frage mich wo da der Haken ist, muss ja irgendwo einer sein?!

Hermes, GLS, UPS, was ist mit denen?

Bin da irgendwie noch nicht ganz durchgestiegen, vielleicht jemand anderes?


Gruss
LD


----------



## trixi-v-h (8. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich fahre zum DPD Shop in der Nähe und da bekomme ich meine Ruten für 4,80-5,80€ versendet. Dort ist immernoch das Gewicht das Preiskriterium. 
Zu Illox und GLS kann ich nur soviel sagen nie wieder mit diesem Leuten. Ich hatte bisher nur Probleme mit denen,speziell GLS. Sowohl als Empfänger als auch als Versender. Weiterhin ist bei Illox keine Versandversicherung im Preis,die kostet dort extra,was bei DPD inklusive ist bis 520€. Hermes ist preislich auch relativ teuer,da dort auch die Paketmasse als Preisgrundlage dienen. UPS kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Auf der DPD Seite kann ich irgendwie keine Aufschlüsseluing der Preise finden, nur einen Gewicht-/Gurtmasskalkulator.

Über http://www.posttip.de/ sagt er mir 13 Euro.
*Wo finde ich die Preise bei DPD?*


----------



## powerpauer (8. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo Leute

Nun ich schicke immer meine Ruten per UPS das Service ist auch nicht besonders teurer als wo anders, habe zu Letzt 2 mal Ruten verkauft und genau per UPS verschickt lange 160 -170cm kosten 8,60 oder 8,80 auf jeden Fall unter 9 eur 

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## trixi-v-h (8. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Zum nächsten Shop marschieren und da bekommst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sämtliche Preislisten. Alternativ beim DPD Depot nachfragen. Shop bzw. zuständiges Depot findest du auf der Homepage von denen.


----------



## Matze Lauer (22. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo,
ich möchte eine 3,60 meter lange steckrute versenden.
die rute ist allerdings zweiteilig und so kommt die paketlänge mit etwas luft auf 1,85.
auf der dpd-website wird mir gesagt, dass pakete über eine länge von 1,75 meter nicht versendet werden können.
habt ihr eine idee, bei welchem zustellerdienst ich unter 10€ wegkomme?
illox scheint es zwar anzubieten, wie ich gelesen habe, sind die erfahrungen allerdings sehr dürftig.
würde mich über hilfe freuen,
viele grüße,
matze


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte eine 3,60 meter lange steckrute versenden.
> die rute ist allerdings zweiteilig und so kommt die paketlänge mit etwas luft auf 1,85.
> auf der dpd-website wird mir gesagt, dass pakete über eine länge von 1,75 meter nicht versendet werden können.
> ...


Die Rute muss nicht kerzengrade verschickt werden! 

Nimm einen Karton, der 1,75m lang ist aber dafür etwas breiter (30x30x175). Leg die Rute schräg rein, dass sollte passen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. November 2009)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Mit Versicherungen ist immer Vorsicht geboten, speziell GLS kommt dir dann mit dem Argument (wenn etwas passiert ist), man hatte sein Paket mit Versand Pappe verschicken müssen.
Die ist 3-mal so dick, wie normale Pappe.
Kenn die Spielchen von den Paketdiensten. Hab mal für die Verbrecher gearbeitet.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## singer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Bei Iloxx müssen die Tuten im Karton eingepackt sein. Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man lange dünne Kartonagen bekommt für Ruten 1,40-1,50m.

Ich habe ein Rohr als Hülle, leider kostet das 20€ aufpreis weil Sperrgut.


----------



## chris_09 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Neue Ruten übers Netz kaufen...ich würde beim örtlichen Angelshop nachfragen, ob man Rutenkartons von den Warenlieferungen bekommen kann.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



singer schrieb:


> . Hat jemand einen Tipp wo man lange dünne Kartonagen bekommt für Ruten 1,40-1,50m.
> .



Komm bei mir vorbei, ich gebe Dir einen....:m


----------



## paule79 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hi,
wie verschickt man denn nun am besten Angelruten?
Länge ab 125cm.

Ci@o


----------



## Dingsens (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Im Abflußrohr,mit Zeitung gepolstert und über Iloxx. #6


----------



## thps (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal hochziehen   Auf der Seite von Iloxx steht, das dass Paket Quaderförmig sein muss. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



thps schrieb:


> Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal hochziehen   Auf der Seite von Iloxx steht, das dass Paket Quaderförmig sein muss.
> 
> Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Ja, sonst ist es nich Förderbandfähig.


----------



## thps (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ok, danke dann werde ich mal zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehen und nach nem Karton Fragen . Ich habe keine Lust 30 € für den Sperrkostenzuschlag bei ner 70 Euro Rute zu bezahlen ^^


----------



## honeybee (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Mache doch ganz einfach an der Rolle (falls es eine ist), oben und unten etwas Karton in viereckiger Form aussen herum und schon ist es Rollbandfähig und kostet keinen Sperrgutzuschlag


----------



## thps (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Mache doch ganz einfach an der Rolle (falls es eine ist), oben und unten etwas Karton in viereckiger Form aussen herum und schon ist es Rollbandfähig und kostet keinen Sperrgutzuschlag



Danke für den Insidertip, das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch Wert !!


----------



## Svenno 02 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Wie sieht es jetzt aus mit dem Versand von Ruten?
Ab 130 cm finde ich kein Unternehmen, das billiger als 13 € sendet. Selbst Illox nicht.
Habt ihr einen Tipp?


----------



## FranzJosef (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich habe vor 2 Wochen auch stundenlang das Netz durchforstet, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis: Ab >120cm Kantenlänge gibt's nur noch DPD für €15,30 und/oder iLoxx für €11,40.
Bei beiden muss man darauf achten, dass es ab einer gewissen Größe *ausschliesslich* per Abholung funktioniert! Man kann diese Pakete nicht mehr im Shop abgeben!! #q


----------



## bigfish09 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Schau im inet unter packlink.de. Da geht's für 8,50 Euro


----------



## Seele (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ich hab ja doch des öftern mal ne Angel zu verschicken und bin bis jetzt sehr gut mit https://www.klick-n-schick.com/portal/ gefahren. Billiger gehts glaub wirklich nicht mehr und ihr habt sogar ne Versicherung die für die meisten von euch ausreichen sollte.


----------



## FranzJosef (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Das bei Packlink kann nicht stimmen... #d

Bei mir wird auch angezeigt "€8,51". Und dann wird im Kleingedruckten gleich relativiert: _"Maximale Paketmaße und Gewicht: Max. Länge 200cm. Max. Gewicht 40kg. Gurtmaß (2xHöhe + 2xBreite + 1xLänge) : 300cm / Paketmaße: XS Paket bis 35cm ; S Paket bis 50cm ; M Paket bis 65cm ; L Paket bis 80cm ; XL Paket maximales Gurtmaß 300cm."_.

Denn ab >120cm wird es definitiv ein XL-Paket, welches im Paketshop €16,99 kostet.

PS:
Gerade die gleiche Größe sowohl bei Packlink als auch direkt bei GLS durchlaufen lassen. Ergebnis: XL-Paket für €15,99.

PPS:
Bei Klick-n-Schick scheint's noch für €5,80 - €8,80 zu funktionieren...
Deswegen versende ich nicht ehr größer als 120cm Kantenlänge; dieses Rumgesuche nervt. Und irgendwo stehen auch maximale Abgabegrößen bei den Paketshops. Meine 190x20x20 Pakete musste ich abholen lassen, weil die nirgendwo angenommen worden wären.


----------



## Svenno 02 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Super klasse, danke für die Links. Wie ist das mit der Verpackung. Bekomme ich irgendwo günstig solche Kartonagen her oder sogar aus dem Baumarkt? Wie macht ihr das? Wollte jetzt Walkingstöcke verschicken, die ebenfalls 130 cm haben. habe das aber noch nie gemacht mit so langen Geschichten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## FranzJosef (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Ganz einfach Kartons selber basteln. Pappe zurechtschneiden und dann mit Paketband zusammenkleben.


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Karton basteln. Edeka, Rewe, Baumärkten etc. nachfragen nach alten Kartons.
Maße 128 cm hoch, ca. 60-65 cm breit und 5-10 cm tief. So passen die Stöcke etwas schräg hinein und du kommst nicht über das Packmaß.


----------



## Svenno 02 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DPD hat Paketklassen geändert, wie/wo jetzt Angelruten preiswert versenden ?*

Danke euch. Das mache ich.


----------

